# IP-Adresse ändern



## jank1310 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
könnte mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie man die IP-Adresse, Standardgateway,Dns-Server und die Subnetzmaske ändern kann?

Ich hoffe ich wisst eine Antwort


----------



## Automatikk (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

du meinst jetzt aber schon mit einem selbst Programmierten Programm oder ?

Wenn ja dann musst du natürlich erstmal wissen wie du dies ansprechen kannst ich suche genau bei diesem problem auch gerade eine Lösung ! 

Wenn man weiß wie es anzusprechen is ist dies kein problem fals du eine Lösung hast Teile es mir bitte mit ! 

Wenn ich eine habe werde ich dir dies auch Mitteilen ^^. :-(


----------



## jank1310 (28. Dezember 2005)

Klar mein ich mit einem eigenem Programm^^


----------



## pflo (28. Dezember 2005)

Ihr könntet das einfach mit dem Programm _netsh_ machen.
Damit dies hier nicht ein Ein-Zeilen-Posting wird, schreibe ich noch,
dass ihr sonst eine API ansprechen müsstet, mal Google aufsuchen solltet und ich mehr auch nicht weiß


----------



## Automatikk (28. Dezember 2005)

mit dem nutz doch das programm postings hab ichs net so ^^ 

Ich meine es gibt für alles ein Progie aber ich will das ja selber machen  

und das is


----------



## jank1310 (29. Dezember 2005)

Ich versuchs mal mit Netsh.


----------



## jank1310 (29. Dezember 2005)

Schaut leider nicht nach dem aus was ich such


----------



## Andreas_83 (27. März 2006)

Guten Tag!

Kurze Erklärung meines Problemes:
Da ich vom Betrieb aus an unterschiedlichen Netzen arbeite, muss ich immer manuell die IP-Adressen ändern.
Um dies zu automatisieren, habe ich mir ein Excel File programmiert, in dem ich die Adressen (IP-Adresse, Subnetzmaske, Standardgateway, Bevorzugter DNS-Server und Alternativer DNS-Server)eingeben kann und per Button an Windows rausgeschrieben werden.
Jetzt fehlen mir nur mehr die Befehle, um diese Schittstelle zu realisieren.

Ich weis nicht, ob ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!

Andreas


----------

